

Ask HN: Is stealth mode passé? - c1sc0

It seems like lately the number of startups who are doing a secretive stealth-mode phase has decreased. s stealth mode passé? When is going in "Stealth mode" appropriate for startups?
======
arnorhs
I'd also love to know.

It seems stealth is out of fashion, but that being said, there are a few of
them out there doing stealth.

I guess since we don't know about them, it probably means they're being really
successful in their strategy :)</lamejoke>

